# Worst thing your dog has ever done?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think Murphy has taken the cake tonight, just because of his incredibly bad timing. 


I have been feeling crummy the past few hours, I think I have food poisoning from the chinese food I had for dinner :frown:


I was in another room, feeling sick, and had left Murphy on the bed cause we were about to go to bed.

I come back awhile later after I no longer felt sick, and I pat the bed and what do you know, the SOB had peed on the bed!

He's done this once or twice before but tonight took the cake for sure! It was 11pm, my bedding was soiled now, I was feeling like garbage, and I had no quarters to do laundry.

So I had to hop in my car to go to the gas station to get several dollars worth of quarters, came back, threw everything in the wash, and it should be finished drying in 15 minutes. Then I am making my bed and GOING TO BED. Did I mention, I just washed my bedding a few days ago!? ARGH!!!! It costs $1.50 for each washer or dryer load! 

Talk about cruddy timing. 



Free french bulldog. Any takers?


I took these photos just an hour or two before it happened. My, my, how things can change....


















*sigh* He could have at least been a little considerate and gone potty on the floor. At least then I could have just used the nature's miracle on it and called it a night. Not be up 2 hours later....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

December 2008. I'm in Denver. No friends. No family. All I have is a boyfriend who is gone all the time. I'm in a rut of depression. My mom sent me a box for Christmas, and I knew what it was- a box of candy, same as every year, but that little wrapped box under my two foot tree, witting on the coffee table was pretty much the only sign of anyone diving a damn. It made me happy dangit. 
Champ, who has been trustworthy to free roam since the day I brought him home, who had never before, and never again chewed on anything, had an accident inside, or been destructive at all... decided while I was at work to destroy said Box of candy. I came home, wrapping paper everywhere, Reeces wrappers half eaten all over, chocolate and peanut butter smeared into the carpet and couch. 
I just start sobbing right off the bat, and cleaning it up. In the mess, I find a half eaten $100. I call my mom- $100 is a BIG DEAL for her, she lives on a tight budget, and here she had sent me money when we weren't even on speaking terms. (she very violently disagreed with me living with my boyfriend because we were unmarried... and, well... moved in the day we actually met face to face...) I was sobbing on the phone, and told her Champ ate my $100. That's when I found out he apparently ate $300. Jerk. In my depressed mind that day, Champ "ruined" Christmas. He also, while I was out, ate an entire carrot cake.. the kind that are 8" but like 6" tall. Ate it. Gone. It had sat on the kitchen counter for 3 days, and he left it alone. His poop was bright orange for a week. 


Obviously I forgive the dumb dog, and all was fine, but I don't think I've EVER been so upset with an animal as I was that day. It sounds so dumb now, I mean.. he's a dog.. it's not like his goal was to piss me off. He spent probably 6 hours locked in the bedroom, while I threw a fit on the couch.

Lesson learned: don't tape cash to peanut butter.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Haha, far too long of a post to add in what all my dog's have done!(I shall do that tomorrow when I'm awake:wink: :tonuge1

But YES I WILL take your free Frenchie!!! :happy:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

It was about 3 months ago now, I was at my dads with my husband and lucky was with us. My dad and his fiance had gone away for the weekend so it was just the 3 of us. Kindly my dad had left his night before dinner plates on the kitchen table with lots of gross stuffing left on them :tsk: anyway, it was my husbands birthday and I promised to make him a lovely dinner, I asked him to go out for a few hours to spend the money he had gotten off his parents so that the dinner could be a surprise, he went so I started to proceed with dinner, while I was rushing around trying to prepare everything lucky had gotten up onto the table and eaten a load of gross stuffing :twitch: she then jumped off the table knocking a plate off and smashing it, Great, more time wasted. I cleaned it up and thought no more of it, except from being angry with lucky for eating something she totally shouldn't. About an hour into the food going in the oven I can smell this god awful stink, I come into the dining room and found that lucky had brought in poop from outside (no idea what it was from) into the dining room and rolled it into the carpet as well as up her back. Wonderful, she had made the area where we were supposed to be eating in 20 mins smell like a sh*t hole, I could not believe it, I put lucky in her crate and hid her in the bathroom, shut the door off to the dining room and we had to eat our dinner in the kitchen. I could not face poop before I ate so lucky had to stew for an hour and so did the carpet. She never misbehaves this bad, it was as if she planned to ruin the day (I know she didn't) but it really felt and looked that way hwell:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Oh Linsey, $300 gone,....I'd be pretty mad too lol! 

Abi- Do your parents have issues with their frenchies and housebreaking? I know frenchies can be notoriously difficult to fully housebreak. Murph is pretty solid but he WILL go potty in the house if he's left alone and he decides he needs to go. Just once in awhile. But still....


I think it definitely takes a special person to own a french fry.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

lucky said:


> It was about 3 months ago now, I was at my dads with my husband and lucky was with us. My dad and his fiance had gone away for the weekend so it was just the 3 of us. Kindly my dad had left his night before dinner plates on the kitchen table with lots of gross stuffing left on them :tsk: anyway, it was my husbands birthday and I promised to make him a lovely dinner, I asked him to go out for a few hours to spend the money he had gotten off his parents so that the dinner could be a surprise, he went so I started to proceed with dinner, while I was rushing around trying to prepare everything lucky had gotten up onto the table and eaten a load of gross stuffing :twitch: she then jumped off the table knocking a plate off and smashing it, Great, more time wasted. I cleaned it up and thought no more of it, except from being angry with lucky for eating something she totally shouldn't. About an hour into the food going in the oven I can smell this god awful stink, I come into the dining room and found that lucky had brought in poop from outside (no idea what it was from) into the dining room and rolled it into the carpet as well as up her back. Wonderful, she had made the area where we were supposed to be eating in 20 mins smell like a sh*t hole, I could not believe it, I put lucky in her crate and hid her in the bathroom, shut the door off to the dining room and we had to eat our dinner in the kitchen. I could not face poop before I ate so lucky had to stew for an hour and so did the carpet. She never misbehaves this bad, it was as if she was planned to ruin the day (I know she didn't) but it really felt and looked that way hwell:



Oh gosh lol...glad I wasn't there to smell that lol


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Not my dog personally, but I was dogsitting a lab x border collie, and I couldn't find my phone charger.. Anywhere. I looked everywhere. I was blaming my boyfriend for taking it to work and losing it! Then the next day.. I hear the dog whining in the backyard (I had just let her out to pee). I go out.. she had just taken a crap.. and there was the charger. In her poo. The plastic was all chewed up but the metal prongs were still there. She's lucky she didn't get hurt from the metal, but she's even luckier she didn't get strangled that day! :wink:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

sounds like Chance got you and your mom to speak.
plus it was X-Mas time. you call the dog dumb but you
left things so your dog could get to them.



PuppyPaws said:


> I find a half eaten $100. I call my mom- $100 is a BIG DEAL for her, she lives on a tight budget, and here she had sent me money when we weren't even on speaking terms. (she very violently disagreed with me living with my boyfriend because we were unmarried... and, well... moved in the day we actually met face to face...) I was sobbing on the phone, and told her Champ ate my $100. That's when I found out he apparently ate $300. Jerk. In my depressed mind that day, Champ "ruined" Christmas. He also, while I was out, ate an entire carrot cake.. the kind that are 8" but like 6" tall. Ate it. Gone. It had sat on the kitchen counter for 3 days, and he left it alone. His poop was bright orange for a week.
> 
> 
> Obviously I forgive the dumb dog, and all was fine, but I don't think I've EVER been so upset with an animal as I was that day.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> sounds like Chance got you and your mom to speak.
> plus it was X-Mas time. you call the dog dumb but you
> left things so your dog could get to them.


Well lucky got up onto the table and stole food, we cant have 6ft high tables. If this is the case then dogs would have to be crated 24/7???


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

wow, i'd be pretty close to going to a padded room with half of these stories! :lol:

Tobi is pretty good about not doing anything too messed up...

Zoey... my apbt that was stolen from me on the other hand.... oh my...

I was in and out of hotels at the time for work, they xfered me all over the place, she went with me everywhere, very well crate trained and everythign else, and I did NOT trust her to be out when i wasn't home. Well... i was in a rush one morning we went for our run, she ate, went potty everything, i crated her with her frozen kong with peanut butter and bananas in it, shut the door and zipped off to work for a few hours ( always returning about 4 hours later to let her out and run etc). well... i had forgotten something and the jobsite was fairly close to the hotel so i came back about 2 hours later... the hotel room was destroyed...

She'd chewed on about everything in there, she dismantled a couch down to the wood framing of it, shredded blankets, the shower curtain, you name it, if she could get her mouth on it it was chewed... It cost me a few thousand dollars to replace everything, and it was completely my fault I hadn't shut her crate good enough, and one of the latches at the top wasn't in... so she popped it open pretty easily i'm assuming. NOW, i always double check the lock on the crates for my guy.
This... is the culprit...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> December 2008. I'm in Denver. No friends. No family. All I have is a boyfriend who is gone all the time. I'm in a rut of depression. My mom sent me a box for Christmas, and I knew what it was- a box of candy, same as every year, but that little wrapped box under my two foot tree, witting on the coffee table was pretty much the only sign of anyone diving a damn. It made me happy dangit.
> Champ, who has been trustworthy to free roam since the day I brought him home, who had never before, and never again chewed on anything, had an accident inside, or been destructive at all... decided while I was at work to destroy said Box of candy. I came home, wrapping paper everywhere, Reeces wrappers half eaten all over, chocolate and peanut butter smeared into the carpet and couch.
> I just start sobbing right off the bat, and cleaning it up. In the mess, I find a half eaten $100. I call my mom- $100 is a BIG DEAL for her, she lives on a tight budget, and here she had sent me money when we weren't even on speaking terms. (she very violently disagreed with me living with my boyfriend because we were unmarried... and, well... moved in the day we actually met face to face...) I was sobbing on the phone, and told her Champ ate my $100. That's when I found out he apparently ate $300. Jerk. In my depressed mind that day, Champ "ruined" Christmas. He also, while I was out, ate an entire carrot cake.. the kind that are 8" but like 6" tall. Ate it. Gone. It had sat on the kitchen counter for 3 days, and he left it alone. His poop was bright orange for a week.
> 
> ...


if ever there were a prise, lins, you would get it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Well....just as I was beginning to write this up Rhett came in from playing in the pool, ran right thru the door gate and got me, the couch, and EVERYTHING around us soaking wet as he had just ROLLED in the pool....at 8 am!!LOL

But the Basset, Clara-Belle, that we had growing up tops the cake at this one. We went shopping one Saturday in late January, took both the Lhasas in for grooming. We got back 7 hours latter(a normal thing, CB was like 6 at the time) and found an open, but empty bag of individually wrapped Doves' dark chocolate candies, a family sized bag 3/4 eaten of dark M&Ms and a Basset Hound chilling in the living room. Come to find out my Mum had stocked up for Valentines day/Easter that year! She had all of this in her bedroom, with the door closed, in a cloth bag(the kind that sheets come in) and then in a box, tucked under her bed. Clara pooed those tin wrappers from the Dove candy for a week, but never got sick, and begged for her food the next morning!:lol: She(and my brother) tried to blame the cat....but we all knew it was here!LOL (That dog had a gut of cast iron I swear!!)



meggels said:


> Abi- Do your parents have issues with their frenchies and housebreaking? I know frenchies can be notoriously difficult to fully housebreak. Murph is pretty solid but he WILL go potty in the house if he's left alone and he decides he needs to go. Just once in awhile. But still....
> 
> 
> I think it definitely takes a special person to own a french fry.


Actually not with Hub! He had his last accident in the house at 12 weeks old I believe(maybe 13), he peed pretty much ON my sister's then 11 year old Lhasa and she tore into him(in a loving motherly way) and he hasnt had one after that!:tongue1:

But yes it does! They are special creatures that is for sure!!:biggrin1:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Tobi said:


> She'd chewed on about everything in there, she dismantled a couch down to the wood framing of it, shredded blankets, the shower curtain, you name it, if she could get her mouth on it it was chewed... It cost me a few thousand dollars to replace everything, and it was completely my fault I hadn't shut her crate good enough, and one of the latches at the top wasn't in... so she popped it open pretty easily i'm assuming. NOW, i always double check the lock on the crates for my guy.


Oh God Tobi, I just couldn't imagine.......mine is nothing like your's, but seemed terrible to me at the time, but awfully funny afterwards....a long, long time afterwards.

Mollie, when she was younger, a lot younger, sweetheart dog, chewed on my glasses lenses one night. For a whole week it looked like I was walking through a bad hail storm, or a golf course driving range or something.

And, Max (girl) my last pup back in NZ, well, what can I say. 
We had a whole bunch of about 20 friends around to watch the All Blacks and Wallabies play an international test (rugby) and to down more than a few cold ones. Right in the middle of the test match, the TV goes fuzzy. Max had chewed through the TV cable that ran up the side of the house. 
You have to understand how much Kiwi’s love rugby and how much they love beating Oz to appreciate how close to death that dog came!


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

Gee, what to chose....

We are on our third different type of baby locks for the cupboards and think we finally found a kind that Deuce can't figure out.

Hubby came home one time to find that he had gotten the gum that hubby left out of his jacket pocket (which was hanging up in the closet) without ripping anything on the jacket and consumed all of the gum. The gum of course contained xylitol. Straight the vet to have the contents of his stomach brought up and then had to go back two or three days later to check his liver function which was thankfully normal.

Another time hubby left his backpack in our kitchen nook with a chocolate/coffee kashi granola bar, another fruit granola bar and a chocolate bar zipped into the front pocket. However, he left the big pocket open so Deuce removed the lining of the small pocket from the inside of the large pocket and ate everything. Frantic call from hubby at lunch time asking whether he should take him to the vet. Me on the computer doing a quick calculation of body weight vs amount of chocolate consumed :tsk: Deuce was just fine.

Another time came home to find that the bag from the bagels that we had shut in the microwave (full) must have been shut partially in the door. Deuce had managed to grab the tiny little bit of bag sticking out and pull the microwave door open (which is mounted up above my stove by the way) and pull the entire bag of bagels out (also pulling out my glass turntable onto the top of my glass stovetop). Came home at lunch to find a very full very content great dane stretched out on the couch. Thank goodness he had no ill effects from that (8 bagels!) and this was post bloat.

Another one that takes the cake is when hubby was cooking supper and had pulled a pound of butter out of the fridge and turned his back. Deuce ate the entire thing and then proceeded less than half an hour later to throw up the entire thing on my bedroom carpet. Ever try to clean up puked up butter and slimy stomach bile off of carpet? :yuck:

When he was a puppy, I came home to find this










Notice that nothing is torn up, he just had fun pulling the kleenex out of the box. "My pooh bear did it mom!"


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

They can be little terrors sometimes ... only the other day lucky decided to roll in a rotting mole then jump straight onto my bed and roll in my pillow


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

lucky said:


> They can be little terrors sometimes ... only the other day lucky decided to roll in a rotting mole then jump straight onto my bed and roll in my pillow


Ha, I've had something like that. Gone to bed and lying there thinking, gosh, can anyone smell meat? And, under my pillow was a nice piece of beef heart.


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

LOL, ok that last one made me actually LOL


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

PuppyPaws wins this, hands down. 

Worst thing they have done...

He ate my computer mouse.

She ate my couch.

He ate the side of my bed.

She ate a stuffed animal and threw it up on my bed 20 minutes later.

He ate my remote control.

She peed all over the carpet.

He ate one of the couch pillows.

She ate the other one.

He ate his doggy pad for inside the crate as well as his doggy bed.

She destroyed the window screen.

He ate the cabinet door under the sink.

She ripped up the carpet in the living room.

He ate my Kindle. 

She ate the power cord for my laptop.

But they still aren't as bad as the cats who ate my pizza that I had put on the counter to cool while I had gone outside to get something, locking myself out of the house in the process and when they were done eating my pizza, came to the sliding glass door and stared at me while licking their lips.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

These stories make Wallaby seem like an angel. The worse thing he's ever done is the time he ran away, and my mom spent two hours looking for him before someone turned up with him on our porch.. I was on my way home from work when it happened, and when she called and told me me I felt my heart rate quadruple. The conversation went like this:
Mom: "Wallaby got out of the yard today, and I couldn't find him--"
Me: " :shocked: [there is not a smiley that portrays the inconsolable sadness that gripped me, so here's a llama :llama:] :yell: :faint:"
Mom: "...for like 2 hours."
It took me a long time to calm down from that 7 second panic attack.

The second worse thing was probably the time he got into waaaaaay too much people food and had cannon butt on my brand new carpet. But it cleaned up pretty easily, and obviously he didn't do it on purpose. Also his most recent experience with cooked bones had me pretty scared.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Our Rotties...have been short of "perfect"... the occasional vomit here and there...because we were not quick enough to get to the door...chew on a welcome mat...ect. 
Our Corgi on the other hand....let's just keep it to one incident...because I would probably run out of space in this reply box.

A few years ago we had a guest in from San Diego for a Viper Nationals at Bradenton Speedway.... my wife was in "bad" shape due to bad back pain. Regardless... we all went out to dinner...and when we got home...got settled into our "evening" attire. 
Shortly after we opened our bedroom door...Jack (our guest) came to us and said... "I think we might have a problem". Confused we asked "what's up"...
He said "better that I show you"...and he led us to the guest bedroom.
Spread across the floor was the remains of two packages...a one pound bag of jalapeno beef jerky....and a one pound bag of Hershey's kisses...both completely empty. At that time we had our Rottie Dakota...who would not do anything like that...and our Corgi Bart.
When we found Bart, he was in the corner of the living room, in "full stomach euphoria". Bart LOVES to eat.
Well Jack and I got out easy...as the next two day's we were at the Dragstrip.
Bart was fine per the vet...and we were given the usual advice..keep an eye on him...call if there was any lethargy...ect..ect.
Bart ended up with terrible cannon butt... prettiest poop we had ever seen...multi-colored foil from the Hershey's kisses...but the Mrs's informed me that we missed the sweet aroma of the mixture of Jalapeno and Chocolate while we were gone. That was 8 years ago.. he's still here with us....with his appetite...

The culprit...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

After reading all of these, I am sooooo glad that I have Chows! They don't chew, they don't have accidents, they don't even get in the trash if you leave the bag sitting open on the floor! Seem's like I am missing out on all the fun you guys are having!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, well I'm glad I "win".. but I'm fairly certain that if there was ever a contest I wanted to lose, it would be the naughty dog contest. LOL

doggiedad- I'm fairly certain that this is supposed to be a fun thread. Unless you've NEVER had a dog do one naughty thing in your entire life, loosen up and chill out.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

By the way, I forgot to add, to the OP:

Have had pets almost my entire adult life and have learned the hard way. If you have pets, always have at least two sets of bedding.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wow. i love my pug now and my corgi mix. they are little angels...who never do anything wrong. NOT.

compared to other dogs i've had, actually these are pretty good dogs...

these stories are priceless. keep 'em coming...it'll get my mind off the fact that my hair dresser cut my hair way too short....and it no longer flows down my back.

and doggie dad...you've made comments before that were a little off....could you not do that anymore? we're just having fun....especially when we tell stories that, at the time, were disastrous....and now at least we look back in humour...

because when you have dogs and cats and pets....that's all we have....that and love. lots of love.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am glad that I cannot try to top any of these stories with my current dogs - that's one advantage of adopting dogs that are a little long in the tooth, they are pretty well behaved. 

I didn't realize so many people sleep with their dogs - it makes me feel like I don't love my dogs enough - they sleep with me probably 1 or 2 nights a week and not at the same time and most of the time I don't want either one of them in bed with me - if one of them peed in there I'm afraid that would be the last time I let them get up there. Do you have plastic on your mattresses?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Financially the worst doggie behavior was when my son left some dog treats on a antique dining table my mom had just gifted us and secured the dog to a nearby piano - he wasn't quite potty trained yet. Anyway pup took about ten minutes scratching and clawing at the surface to get to the treats. The table was a disaster and we now use a tablecloth. Yes, I love them anyway.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> PuppyPaws wins this, hands down.
> 
> Worst thing they have done...
> 
> ...



Nah, God, I reckon you win it hands down!!

Talking about 'eating couches' you reminded me of my SIL. 
Her husky ate the back out of their leather couch, whilst her three teenagers were sitting on the front of it watching telly. I just about pxssed myself laughing.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

In that case I might have rehomed the teenagers (LOL) just kidding.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Financially the worst doggie behavior was when my son left some dog treats on a antique dining table my mom had just gifted us and secured the dog to a nearby piano - he wasn't quite potty trained yet. Anyway pup took about ten minutes scratching and clawing at the surface to get to the treats. The table was a disaster and we now use a tablecloth. Yes, I love them anyway.


the kids or the dogs?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

We had a boxer that loved eating tv remotes.

I can't tell you HOW MANY TIMES I went to Cablevision to get a replacement. 

One time.....he pooped out a mute button :wacko:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

meggels said:


> we had a boxer that loved eating tv remotes.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times i went to cablevision to get a replacement.
> 
> *one time.....he pooped out a mute button* :wacko:


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OH....and BTW meggels, from what I remember when I had Rhett shipped to me you will need my street address AND DL number...so PM me when your setting up Murph's flight, ok?!:tongue:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

xellil said:


> I didn't realize so many people sleep with their dogs - it makes me feel like I don't love my dogs enough - they sleep with me probably 1 or 2 nights a week and not at the same time and most of the time I don't want either one of them in bed with me - if one of them peed in there I'm afraid that would be the last time I let them get up there. Do you have plastic on your mattresses?


Wallaby is allowed on my bed but he seldom chooses to sleep up there with me. He prefers the floor or his dog-bed, or sometimes my brother's bed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil, the only reason our dogs sleep on our bed is that we humanised them.

there is no good reason for us to pile two dogs and two humans in a bed.

especially in the summer.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

You know...Sophie has never really done anything "bad" that I can think of besides being a jerk to other dogs. She used to attack my Dachshund...when she was two months old! What a brat, ha. But she's never chewed anything or had a major accident (besides when sick). The most she did was try to steal a black and white cookie out of my hand. It was the weirdest thing---she had never done anything like that before but she was obsessed with that cookie! Everyone in the family was shocked .

Gracie is old and mostly sleeps but she definitely surprised us two weeks ago. The family had gone to the movies and the Cockers were left out as always (they mostly lie around). Gracie apparently climbed up onto the table, ripped into a bag of cookies, and ate them! She's 12! She was not feeling well after that.

Bambi doesn't get into trouble now but she chewed up our blinds and couch as a puppy. The fosters continued her work and have basically destroyed our couch, ugh.

While our Cockers are generally well-behaved, I have hundreds of stories about my Dachshund (RIP) and various fosters (generally the terrier mixes...hmm). Rocky (the Dachshund) used to get into all sorts of trouble...running off to chase neighborhood cats, chewing up any unattended belongings (especially socks), trying to eat my pet rabbits, marking indoors, digging a hole in the carpet, ripping stuffing out of pillows, destroying dog beds (I gave up and gave him old towels to lie on), etc. It was difficult to keep him busy because he chewed through Kongs (even the black ones), Nylabones, beef ribs, and basically every dog toy ever. The only toy that lasted a while was his Cuz ball. He was lucky he was so cute and sweet! I don't even want to think about how much damage he caused.

The "funniest" foster dog incident was when Cullen, a terrier mix, jumped onto the table and ate almost a whole package of chocolate-covered espresso beans. Strangely, he never even showed signs of illness...no vomiting or anything! He was, however, insane for the next day...running around like a lunatic, he just couldn't stop! 

Oh, and then there was Bailey, a retriever mix. He had SA and we quickly found that it was impossible to confine him. Leash? He'd chew through it. Stronger leash? He'd pull the table around that he was tied to. Pen? He'd climb out. Baby gates? Jumped over. Crate? Broke out. He's the only foster we've had to return (there were other issues, too, such as him fighting with my dog and giving me a nasty bite). It was sad because it really wasn't his fault (he was a cruelty case who had been abandoned in an apartment with no food or water when his owner moved away) and he was a sweet, playful dog. Just too much for us as we had to go to school/work. And I couldn't even tire him out with exercise---he had to be kept quiet due to a heartworm infection.

Wow, I could go on and on. Like about Jeanne, the bizarre terrier mix (we think a Schnauzer/Chinese Crested/Terrier/Spitz mix...lol) who loved to bite people and had obviously never been in a house before. She'd jump onto tables like cat and bite if you tried to take her down. Once she got into spaghetti sauce and it was obvious because her beard had turned red, haha! Luckily she eventually calmed down--her forever family even managed to dress her in a Halloween costume last year.

EDIT: Oh man, I just remembered a good one about Rocky! He was chewing a bone near our coffee table and it slipped underneath. Cue frantic digging to get it back. I thought "great, that will keep him occupied for a few minutes". I then get distracted by something. When I look back, he's _chewing through_ the table to get to the bone! He had gotten off a huge chunk and there were wood shavings everywhere. Oops.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

magicre said:


> xellil, the only reason our dogs sleep on our bed is that we humanised them.
> 
> there is no good reason for us to pile two dogs and two humans in a bed.
> 
> especially in the summer.


I dunno magicre, you see I don't encourage my dogs to sleep on the bed, but when I wake up in the mornings... well whatdya know? They have their own bed too, spoiled brats.
Does help keep you warm in the winter though hahah.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Minnie, to be fair, is generally an angel. She's a Great Dane, yet has no issues with counter surfing, is generally very mild-mannered and obedient, and is an all around sweetheart.

When we first got her, we learned she had never been on a leash before. ...Great. Needless to say, one day she was so excited that my boyfriend got home from work, that she dragged me from the yard where we were, to the street where he had parked his car. I fell face first into the street.....knees all scraped up (days before my sister's wedding where we wore knee-showing dresses), hands all scraped up, and continued to jump all around me and him, joyfully barking and licking everything. Meanwhile, all I could think was "DEAR GOD, DON'T LET GO OF THE LEASH, DON'T LET GO OF THE LEASH!" It was only when I got inside that I realized I was bleeding...everywhere.  Can't get too mad at a dog who I knew didn't have any leash manners though. Or at least, I didn't tell HER I was mad...just everyone else! ;-)

She also has a bit of a jumping problem when she's excited about us getting home (dangerous with a Great Dane!). One morning, I got home from the store and went to take her out right away in the front yard. Not only did she jump on me....her enormous claws got stuck in my shirt and she flashed the neighborhood for me. A few people were walking on our block... I never make eye contact with them anymore. ;-)

A precious angel!!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

xellil said:


> I am glad that I cannot try to top any of these stories with my current dogs - that's one advantage of adopting dogs that are a little long in the tooth, they are pretty well behaved.
> 
> I didn't realize so many people sleep with their dogs - it makes me feel like I don't love my dogs enough - they sleep with me probably 1 or 2 nights a week and not at the same time and most of the time I don't want either one of them in bed with me - if one of them peed in there I'm afraid that would be the last time I let them get up there. Do you have plastic on your mattresses?



I have a mattress pad that luckily protected my mattress. 

I've spent the last two nights alone and it's been kind of nice to be honest  I think I might back Murph off from sleeping in bed with me EVERY night. He can go in his crate like Abbie does. Maybe a few times a week I will allow him in bed. 

But I'm going to be more cautious about leaving him alone on the bed to hopefully prevent any further accidents in the future. 


Irma, the frenchie I used to live with/show, peed on my bed 2-3 times. Apparently, my beds just scream "pee on me" (but they were different beds oddly...).


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

My brother came over one day and lucky decided to jump up onto his lap and take a pee on him :shocked:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I didn't realize so many people sleep with their dogs - it makes me feel like I don't love my dogs enough - they sleep with me probably 1 or 2 nights a week and not at the same time and most of the time I don't want either one of them in bed with me - if one of them peed in there I'm afraid that would be the last time I let them get up there. Do you have plastic on your mattresses?


I have never let the Chows sleep with me. BUT.....twice in the last week I've ended up with Rocky sleeping on my bedroom floor. My inlaws are visiting with their dog and he doesn't like it when things are a little bit different in the house so he's upset. I went to go to bed last night and there he was in my room, wagging his tail and looking so cute that I let him stay all night.

This is NOT going to become a habit with him though!! (yeah, right).


----------

